# Equal-I-Zer Stowage



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I've pretty much decided on the equal-i-zer, as my WD hitch of choice, however, I'm wondering if the spring arms can be removed from the head when the hitch isn't connected. It looks like the combined weight for the whole assembly is approx. 100 pounds, and I don't see me lugging that around too much. Unfortunately, I can't look at one in person, to learn more about it. It does look like a quick and easy setup, compared to chains & add on sway controls. I see quite a few outbackers use this hitch, so I expect it's a good hitch.

thanks for any info.

Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, they are held in by pins. I only have mine attached while towing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, pull two pins and you can remove the bars (one pin per bar). Just don't lose the pieces.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a link to more info on the equal-z-er hitch - click here - this site is also a good resource for support, parts, etc. Once you get your hitch and have question there are plenty of us here that have them and be able to offer you help.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

jasonrebecca said:


> Yes, they are held in by pins. I only have mine attached while towing.


Thanks, that's good to hear. From the pictures, I thought it looked like bolts, and that started to make me wonder if I should change my plans.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.

Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

chuck&gail said:


> I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.
> 
> Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


Great idea to carry spare pins!

We also just installed an electric jack and makes a big difference!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

if i wasnt driving anywhere, i left mine attached and just swung them around under the rear of the truck.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses. We don't get the new trailer & van until the first of July, so I have too much time to think about all the little things. It's nice to get quick answers to my questions, although I'd rather be using the trailer, than thinking about it. It's going to be a long two months.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

duggy said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. We don't get the new trailer & van until the first of July, so I have too much time to think about all the little things. It's nice to get quick answers to my questions, although I'd rather be using the trailer, than thinking about it. It's going to be a long two months.


Well, you have two months to to find a good price for the hitch. This is the best I've found: click


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

john7349 said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. We don't get the new trailer & van until the first of July, so I have too much time to think about all the little things. It's nice to get quick answers to my questions, although I'd rather be using the trailer, than thinking about it. It's going to be a long two months.


Well, you have two months to to find a good price for the hitch. This is the best I've found: click








[/quote]
And that's going to be the best price you find!







Got mine there years ago and still the best bang for the buck.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Rob_G said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. We don't get the new trailer & van until the first of July, so I have too much time to think about all the little things. It's nice to get quick answers to my questions, although I'd rather be using the trailer, than thinking about it. It's going to be a long two months.


Well, you have two months to to find a good price for the hitch. This is the best I've found: click








[/quote]
And that's going to be the best price you find!







Got mine there years ago and still the best bang for the buck.
[/quote]

Thanks for pointing that out. I had looked there before, but didn't notice the free shipping. I had found a better price here http://www.adventure...lbs-p-1377.html
but when you add in the shipping, it changes everything. If you outbackers hadn't persuaded me to take another look, I would have paid more.
thanks,
Doug


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.
> 
> Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


Great idea to carry spare pins!

We also just installed an electric jack and makes a big difference!

[/quote]

What model of electric jack did you install on your 250rs? Do they just wire directly to the battery?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

duggy said:


> I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.
> 
> Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


Great idea to carry spare pins!

We also just installed an electric jack and makes a big difference!

[/quote]

What model of electric jack did you install on your 250rs? Do they just wire directly to the battery?
[/quote]

We have a Barker VIP 3500....Yes...its wired directly to the battery. I installed the jack - took all but about 10-15 minutes if that!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get some 4" PVC pipe...mount to frame under battery...then just slide the bars in for storage.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.
> 
> Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


Great idea to carry spare pins!

We also just installed an electric jack and makes a big difference!

[/quote]

What model of electric jack did you install on your 250rs? Do they just wire directly to the battery?
[/quote]

We have a Barker VIP 3500....Yes...its wired directly to the battery. I installed the jack - took all but about 10-15 minutes if that!
[/quote]

Will a 2" or 2 1/4" jack fit? What do you think of this jack?
http://www.adventure...f9346lvpql816a6


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get some 4" PVC pipe...mount to frame under battery...then just slide the bars in for storage.


Just ordered my Equal-i-zer today from RV Wholesalers. That looks like a good idea, although I'd prefer to store mine out of the elements. I'm wondering if I can do something like that under the lower bunk, accessed from the bike door.


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought the same UtraFab 3502 jack last spring. It has worked flawlessly and a big improvement over the crank. You can't beat the price anywhere and it has the manufacturer warranty. What do you have to lose? AdventureRV is an excellent company to buy from; very customer friendly. I highly recommend the jack and the company.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

duggy said:


> I love my Equal-i-zer, been great over 50,000 miles on last TT. Although I have never lost the pins, I carry spare pins and clips just in case. Simple to take off bars IF IF IF you have an electric tongue jack. Manual tongue jacks make using ANY WD hitch hard.
> 
> Will be ordering new Equal-i-zer for new trailer (need bigger model) soon.


Great idea to carry spare pins!

We also just installed an electric jack and makes a big difference!

[/quote]

What model of electric jack did you install on your 250rs? Do they just wire directly to the battery?
[/quote]

We have a Barker VIP 3500....Yes...its wired directly to the battery. I installed the jack - took all but about 10-15 minutes if that!
[/quote]

Will a 2" or 2 1/4" jack fit? What do you think of this jack?
http://www.adventure...f9346lvpql816a6
[/quote]

The barker is 2 1/4" and fits perfect - as far as the jack - as long as it does the job!


----------

